# how much does it cost?



## parinho7 (Jun 8, 2010)

how much does it cost in gold pieces to travel by ship? i can't find any info about that in the srd. the journey is about 40 miles? is 10 gp a good price?


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 8, 2010)

parinho7 said:


> how much does it cost in gold pieces to travel by ship? i can't find any info about that in the srd. the journey is about 40 miles? is 10 gp a good price?




From the SRD under the Spellcasting and Services section.



			
				System Reference Document said:
			
		

> Ship’s passage	1 sp per mile




So if my math is right, should be in the ballpark of 4gp.  Of course you can adjust if the destination is not popular, risky or other conditions you as the DM know about.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2010)

10gp is fine.  Always charge more and if the PCs don't haggle down then let them pay more.


----------



## SocratesOnFire (Jun 17, 2010)

That price assumes the ship was going that way, if you want to take a vessel where there is no trade, I'd charge much more, especially if there's danger.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2010)

SocratesOnFire said:


> That price assumes the ship was going that way, if you want to take a vessel where there is no trade, I'd charge much more, especially if there's danger.




Yep - that's why I said that if the characters were asking the ship to go to a lesser traveled region, risky area or any other factors the DM knows about that the price could easily be increased.

In our current campaign we paid each one of the crew members on a ship many orders of magnitude more than the amount listed in the SRD due to the place we wanted to sail to had a reputation for no one having returned from, etc.

Of course we were going too.....


----------

